

Asteroid discoveries 1980-2010 - geuis
http://www.geekosystem.com/asteroid-discovery-from-1980-2010/

======
hugh3
That's one of the neatest visualizations I've seen in a long time. I hadn't
realised how many asteroids are being discovered.

I'd like to see something similar for exoplanet discoveries.

